# البحث عن مغربي في المنتدى ؟



## ghallourim (7 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته

أرجو من أي أخ مغربي أن يدلني على مكان أستطيع أن أشتري منه مواد كيميائية لصناعة الصابون السائل و شكرا


----------

